
Redis Labs Modules License Changes - shade83
https://redislabs.com/blog/redis-labs-modules-license-changes/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
As an outspoken critic of the original change, I applaud this move. I still
wish it were open source, but this solves a lot of the confusing nomenclature
I took offense with. Kudos.

------
detaro
Good move. Getting rid of the naming confusion, and apparently clarifying
what's covered and what's not, which seems to remove concerns around
consulting etc.

